# Did It Today! Ordered 26kbrs



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Well we finally made our decision and ordered a 26KBRS (Fern interior) today from Lakeshore! 
This will be a big change for our family going from tent camping directly to the Outback and
we are all very excited! My two girls ages 5 and 8 already have a list of what to bring on our
first campout. We booked quite a few weekends (16 nights and counting!). We have nights 
booked on Kelly's Island, Cedar Point, Mohican, Maumee Bay and a few other state parks in Ohio.

We debated between the 25RSS and the 26KBRS, but the bunkhouse in the 26 was the final 
decision breaker. The kids just love it and want to bring friends when we go camping. I am
going to miss the side slide in the 25RSS and how it opens up the trailer. We have a half ton 
Suburban so going to a larger trailer was not an option.

Lakeshore has been a pleasure to deal with so far and I was not able to beat their deal at
any local dealers (and I tried!).

This forum has been a huge help in reseaching and learning about the Outbacks and travel
trailers in general and was a big factor in my decision to purchase the Outback. Many thanks to
all of you.... Now, what to mod first!!









Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very exciting indeed!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on your new Outback Fanatical1








Looks like you are not waisting any time planning your trips. Enjoy


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback!!! Make many great family memories









Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Fanatical1
















on your 26kbrs!

Sounds like you're ready to hit the road running!
Get ready for some fun memories








Dawn


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new purchase...I see by your post # you've been checking out the site prior to your purchase. I did the same thing...this is a great website!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the nice welcomes! We started booking popular state parks when we realized just how
quick they fill up! We were surprised that already in January many of the Holiday weekends were gone!

I have spent a great deal of time on this site, starting with how much can I tow, then looking at different models and then "what to do first suggestions" and finally mods! I can see one thing for sure, there is enough information to keep learning about campers, mods and campsites for many years to come..

Makes it fun...









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

Congrats on your new purchase! You're gonna have fun!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I am looking forward to seeing a 26 KBRS in person tomorrow at the Denver RV show. Since I am 6'4", the idea of a longer bed (and laying length-wise) sounds appealing to me. The 26 KBRS is only 16 inches longer than the 26 RS, too! Other upgrades from my 2004 26 RS would be larger black and gray tanks (28 gallons to 40 gallons), and slightly larger fresh tank (45 to 50 gallons). The only thing is...our 26 RS is flawless. Everything works, it never leaks, it still looks new, it has new raised-white-letter tires and beauty rings, etc. I don't know if the extra water capacity and the better bed is worth a $6-8$k upgrade.

Like I said...looking forward to seeing one tomorrow.

Randy


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

Congratulations!! I am confident you will like this trailer. I ordered mine in mid-January and saw it for the first time today. The dealer called earlier this week and said it was in. Unfortunatly, I was traveling for work so the first time I could get to the dealer was today. I want to wait to pick it up for a few more weeks-mid march would work great. I am pretty sure the dealer will work with me.

I laid down on the king bed today. The matress is just ok, but the room is great. Love the length of the bed. Well worth the extra $310 it cost (per dealer).

Again, congratulations on your order. Best of luck!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations, and welcome!

Looks like you did your homework.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Randy,

I would like to hear your opinion of the TT when you see it! Let us know what you think about the king bed.
If you can, check to see if it has two outside "pass through storage areas". One in the front of the TT and one in the back. The layout from Keystone shows that it has two, but the pictures of the actual unit at Lakeshore only shows one going through the bottom of the bunkhouse.

Rob,

I found out my wife has a commitment at our Church the weekend of the MI rally. Really has be bummed because I was looking forward to meeting everyone.. I'm still going to attempt to convince her to change her plans using my superior salesmanship ( I will have no memory whatsoever of this post if we go!).

Mark C,

Congrats to you! I had read your post earlier that your were getting the KBRS also! What color interior did you get? Were going to try the new Fern green. They just started building them last week with this color. I have samples of it and thought it looked pretty good. Glad to hear you like the bed! I still have to wait until
mid April to see mine.









Ladi Di,

Thanks for the homework comment! It usually takes me 6 months to research the purchase of a new blender.







The Outback took a lot longer!! Your forum was a fantastic resource! 
As much as I research, towing, setting up, packing up, I still picture me as Robin Williams in the RV movie pulling out of the campground with the awning out, levelers down, slide out ect. ect.....









Mark


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

Fanatical 1 -

We ordered the Jasmine Green. It looks good. Doesn't really blend perfectly with the counter top they are now using, but it looks ok. Congratulations!!

MarkC


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to see you made the big move and have the Outback on the way.

You are really really really going to enjoy it. Try to find a local Outbackers.com Rally and join in fun.


----------

